# Top of the cabinet bottles



## div2roty (Jan 14, 2009)

These are the bottles I have on top of a corner cabinet.  They are not exactly my best or most expensive bottles, but they are close.  So these are basically my top shelf bottles.  I've always liked how they look up there.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 14, 2009)

Close up.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 14, 2009)

Lineup, Left to Right

 Doolay IP from Wilmington Del, Menough IP form Wilm Del, sided Seitz from Easton Pa, green Seitz, Fish Bitters, Twitchell IP from Phila, Dyottville Glassworks IP from Phila, Am Farland IP from Phila, and Lancaster GlassWorks IP


----------



## wedigforyou (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice botts and cabinet, Div.


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice display. Really like those top shelfers


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice bottles, thanks for sharing.  What's in the corner cabinet?


----------



## div2roty (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.  Its actually a corner cabinet at my parents house.  I can't really display much where I live with my girlfriend.  The corner cabinet is from the around 1800 and is of course filled with my mom's stuff.  She has some nice blue transfer plates on the bottom shelf.  The second shelf has Kings Crown, the glassware with the ruby red trim.  The top shelf is snowman decorated new pottery dishes.  

 I have an antique store about 1/2 mile from my parents house and I live with my gf about a 1/2 mile in the other direction.  So one day I went to their house and pushed back the goose decoy and put the bottles up there.  They were my best bottles at the time (i've been collecting about 3 years).  The whole house is filled with antiques/clutter and of course she was in the house less than a few mintues and she noticed that I had put the bottles up there.


----------



## phil44 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice Bottles, nice cabinet!!! I've been in most of the Milton Antiques stores it's been awhile though.... Always thought there was good digging potential there.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 21, 2009)

nice display. thanx for sharing with us. i'm partial to the Lancaster Glassworks IP on the right. 


 jim


----------



## div2roty (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.  The lancaster glassworks is nice.  Its not that deep of a blue though, but thats nice too, gives a contrast with the Seitz.

 I've owned the store for 3.5 years now.  I took over a store that was already opened.  The first thing I did was to get rid as much of the junk as possible.  Now its not a super high end store, but it has lots of actual antiques.  It about 6,000 sq feet, so I rent about half the place out to other dealers.  Now some of them have crafty stuff, but I've really limited that as much as possible.

 I think Milton is a good spot for digging.  My parents own a house that the first part was built around 1790-1810.  Some other family friends own houses built before 1870s.  I'm hoping to open up some privies this spring/summer.


----------



## Dean (Jan 22, 2009)

Matt, Nice looking bottles.  I just might put a new hook on my rod  if I had a chance at catching that Fis_h.  If you start finding things like that I may be able to force that bus a little to the right when going up to Dover.  Have a great day, Dean


----------



## Stardust (Jan 22, 2009)

matt,
 very nice display.
 what a delight to 
 get a peek inside
  members homes. []


----------

